# Ozzy(eurosport) or Puck(spartanville) puppy



## ingenerate (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the chance to buy a puppy from Ozzy Barnero x Zoja ( ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services ) or from Puck vom Grafental x Bruna Vom Beerenhof (who will be the new bitch at spartanvilleshepherds). I love both sires and can't chose between the two breedings.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tough choice! I love Ozzy! Don't know as much about Puck but he's gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You really can't go wrong with either breeding though I personally am more partial to Puck.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a Puck son.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

And what a hunk he is, Lindsay :wub:


----------



## dragongsd (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd say Puck is better.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Puck babies are gorgeous!!! :wub: Isn't Quest a Puck baby?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at both Ozzy and Pucks progeny, what accomplishments they have and if possible, contact the owners to find out about temperament, health, etc.(of course the dam has much influence on that). 
My choice is Puck, I love the black sable and he is one of my favorites!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There are 2 threads on this


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I am closing this thread as there is a duplicate in the Choosing a Puppy section.


----------

